# 9mm vs .40



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

seems like so much recently about the .40 over the 9mm
'I wonder why
yea the .40 has more energy, has more kick, is higher pressure, and cost per round is higher
why is the .40 seemingly to be taking over or is it just hype?
if .40 is better is it best in what size gun -
i.e. i don't think shooting a glock 27 over a 26 would be fun


----------



## rx7dryver (Jan 17, 2007)

There is no meaningful difference in the 9mm Luger and the 40S&W other than the 40 punches slightly larger holes in paper.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

They just closed this same question / post on another forum because it went on and on with nothing decided except that you ought to shoot the one you shot best. :anim_lol:


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

This article might help you decide. In defense of the 9 http://www.handgunsmag.com/ammunition/hg_defense9_200803/index.html


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

*they are both valid choices!*

Good article F-1911!


Freedom1911 said:


> This article might help you decide. In defense of the 9 http://www.handgunsmag.com/ammunition/hg_defense9_200803/index.html


funny thing about personal preferences... everybody has 'em! LOL!
I too like the 9mm. I can put a lot of rounds down range and hit what I am aiming at (for the most part!). I've shot them both and just prefer the comfort of the 9.



rx7dryver said:


> There is no meaningful difference in the 9mm Luger and the 40S&W other than the 40 punches slightly larger holes in paper.


I don't think I completely agree with you rx7 (love that car!), even though I still prefer the 9, I realize that what the 9 lacks in energy, I need to make up with accuracy and quantity.

Here is a neat calculator that generates a number to represent "efficacy". All you ballistics nerds (you know who you are!) can play with this and see in black and white some data. Its not a goat test or gelatin block, but it's certainly interesting!
http://billstclair.com/energy.html#efficacy
:watching:

for the house, I'll still rely on my shotgun, but out and about, it'll be the 9mm for me! (after my ccp comes in next month!):smt1099


----------

